

How Does App Store Ranking Affect Sales? (Numbers Post) - chrisa
http://www.mobilesort.com/blog/how-does-app-store-ranking-affect-sales.html

======
chrisa
Hey HN: inspired by Trevor's recent posts, I've decided to share some of my
App Store sales numbers. I'd love to know what you think!

